# Duplicate computer Duplicate desktops



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

Intermittently, on my 17" iMac running 10.5.8, an alert window pops up that says "This computer's local hostname "StevesC2D-140.local" is already in use on this network. the name has been changed to "StevesC2D-157.local" with "OK" the only option. This always happens after hanging up from a phone call. I have an AIO printer plugged into USB and an answering machine.

When I enter the Save dialog to save the screenshot of the pop up window, there are 2 computers, both the same that show under Devices in the Sidebar. One is Mac C2D HD and the other is Steves C2D... At the same time, in the Sidebar under places, there are 2 Desktop icons named Desktop. After saving the screenshot, going to the Finder reveals things back to normal: 1 computer Mac C2D HD and 1 Desktop.

WTH?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean hanging up from a phone call? Are you using your Mac to call people? Is your modem and phone plugged into the same port on the wall?


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

I have an All In One printer connected to the computer via USB. The AIO printer sends/receives faxes and is connected via a normal phone cable to a separate answering machine and that answering machine is connected to the normal phone jack on the wall.

I have Verizon DSL using a Netgear Wireless Router/Modem. The computer is connected to the Router/Modem via ethernet cable. There is also a normal phone cable plugged into the Router/Modem, the other end into the wall jack.

Phone calls & faxes come and go for days with no problems then after hanging up on a phone call from the cordless phone on my desk, the alert window pops up and the duplicate computer & duplicate desktop appear.

FYI: The AIO printer goes into energy saving mode and regularly, for no obvious reason, wakes up as if a call was coming in.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> What do you mean hanging up from a phone call? Are you using your Mac to call people? Is your modem and phone plugged into the same port on the wall?


No. I don't use the Mac to call people.

No. There are 2 phone jacks. One goes to the Router/DSL modem. The other has a DSL filter and goes to the answering machine and passes through to the AIO printer for faxing


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you use a corded phone, does the same thing happen?


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> If you use a corded phone, does the same thing happen?


It happens intermittently with the cordless phone and always surprises me when it does. I haven't determined what is happening differently when it causes the alert window and the other 20 times when it doesn't. The only corded phone in the house is in the next room and I haven't tried relocating it to the computer desk to see if the problem goes away.

This didn't use to happen even with the cordless and I'm not remembering what, if anything, changed way back when it started happening. 

Ignoring for a moment what causes this, why would the Sidebar show, only in SAVE dialog windows (left, below), a 2nd computer in DEVICES and 2 Identical Desktop icons when only 1 of each appear in the Finder (Right, below)?


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

One more image for you:








StevesC2D-160.local One Hundred Sixty!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the one with the iMac icon is your computer, and that can be turned on and off in the Finder preferences. It'll always show up in Save or Open dialog boxes. The other isn't your computer, it's your hard drive. If you click on Steves C2D, the right pane of the window will list the same icons that you see in the left pane under Steves C2D. As for the error window, it may be some kind of Bonjour issue with the AIO. Try leaving the AIO unplugged except when you need to print and see if it happens again.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. And the duplicate DESKTOPS?


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

setharp said:


> Thanks. And the duplicate DESKTOPS?


[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That one I forgot about, and it has got me. Clicking on them takes you to the same place? Not two different folders named the same? Are they always there, or just after the call?


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> That one I forgot about, and it has got me. Clicking on them takes you to the same place? Not two different folders named the same? Are they always there, or just after the call?


Both Desktop(s) in Sidebar>Places appear & function identically.
The 2nd Desktop only appears in Save & Save As windows. A single Desktop appears in the Finder.
They are always there. I just restarted the computer and they appear immediately from the Save window.
They only exist in my account. They do not exist in my wife's account when I switch back and forth to it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the Finder preferences, slick on Sidebar, and see if there is a check mark next to Desktop.
A) If not, close that window and from any Finder window drag the Desktop icon out of the sidebar, then open the preferences again and put a check next to it.
B)If there is a check mark, close it, open a file, pull up the save command and drag the Desktop icon that is above your Home folder out of the window.
Now you should have only one Desktop icon in each.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> Open the Finder preferences, slick on Sidebar, and see if there is a check mark next to Desktop.
> A) If not, close that window and from any Finder window drag the Desktop icon out of the sidebar, then open the preferences again and put a check next to it.
> B)If there is a check mark, close it, open a file, pull up the save command and drag the Desktop icon that is above your Home folder out of the window.
> Now you should have only one Desktop icon in each.


Condition A existed. Performed step A and no change. Desktop was not checked in Finder Prefs>Sidebar, so I drug Desktop from the sidebar and it disappeared properly. I then reopened Finder Prefs>Sidebar and checked Desktop. It reappeared, but when I entered the Save dialog there were still 2 identical Desktop(s) under Places. I restarted the computer just in case but the situation is unchanged.

As I have now created condition B from your instructions, I gave that a try, dragging the Desktop icon above my Home folder out of the window. Currently, there is only 1 Desktop in the Save window. I'll let you know if it sticks or if the 2nd Desktop returns. So far, so good!

Thanks.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> As for the error window, it may be some kind of Bonjour issue with the AIO. Try leaving the AIO unplugged except when you need to print and see if it happens again.


I haven't tried unplugging the AIO printer as it is used for Incoming faxes and I can't disable it to experiment with an intermittent problem. I just realized that I could unplug it from the USB connection to the computer and leave it plugged in to the answering machine, at least until the wife tries to print from her laptop or iPhone.

A change just happened in the pop up window, now windows, plural. I've seen something similar before but infrequently. The IP CONFIGURATION window has popped up before but only once or twice with the dozens and dozens LOCAL HOST NAME window pop ups. The only thing I can think of that might be different here is this is the first time the LOCAL HOST NAME window has popped up since a recent computer restart 30 minutes ago. The LOCAL HOST NAME window & IP CONFIG window appeared after I, from another room on the main cordless phone, interrupted the wife leaving a message on the answering machine (cordless phone and AIO printer plugged into answering machine, answering machine and cordless phone -not the one I picked up-sitting within a foot of the sleeping iMac).

I ordered a new cordless phone system over the weekend. We'll see if that changes any of this.


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

Just did it again with the AIO printer USB unplugged from the computer. The phone "system" is obviously doing it somehow. The computer is physically attached to Verizon through the wireless dsl modem/router via ethernet cable. INSIDE the house the phone and the dsl have separate jacks. OUTSIDE the house who knows what Verizon has going on.

Other than that, all that's left is the cordless phones. It doesn't seem to matter if I answer using the cordless on my desk next to the computer or a cordless in a different room.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder if the frequency that the cordless phones are using are interfering with your wireless network, to the point the router and trying to talk to them. Can you turn the wireless off on your router?


----------



## setharp (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, but sometimes I go days, sometimes a week without the problem happening & no WiFi would seriously disrupt life and work. I've concluded that the cordless phones are the culprits and I have a new set coming soon to replace the existing ones that suffer from short battery life. I'll see what changes once the new ones are installed. I'm not sure what freq the new ones are but hopefully the problem will go away. If not, I'll be back trying to determine what I can do, if anything, to reduce or eliminate the interference. Thanks!


----------

